# Fresh Air Intake for new boiler?



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Hoyme ( a Cdn Co.) makes excellent motorized dampers which can be interlocked to only open when the unit is calling for heat. http://www.hoyme.com/
Not sure if they are available in the US. Basically you core a 6" hole in the wall, run insulated flex pipe to the damper, drop it to the floor and goose neck it up like a sink trap near the burner.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

So it doesn't even need to be connected to the actual burner? Just right next to it?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats right. Close to the burner is best. Just needs to get air to it. Worth the $$ investment. W/O it you tend to get a cold draft/cost $$ all the time.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

Well I figure without it, its doing the same thing a fireplace does... Make it nice and warm near the heat, but suck the air from the rest of the house.. What about boxes that I see that enclose the entire burner? Do they make those for my burner? Its a Weil Mclain WTGO-3 with a Beckett AFG Burner. I see pictures of some, but they look plastic, and I dont know how i would trust them next to the cast iron door of the boiler.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

There is another high end burner beside Beckett (can't remember the name) with that box built on and not as an add on device. Would have to be UL listed etc.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

I see Beckett makes a "sound Cover" seen here... http://www.beckettcorp.com/Product2/productdetail.asp?detailid=13 Looks like it has a duct on top for fresh air to come in, and encloses the entire burner... I might look into this, as it does kinda aggrivate me that my brand new expensive boiler is actually a hair louder than my 50 year old American Standard.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like a sound cover only. Not meant to be sealed tightly to a fresh/combustion air pipe. If that ever got plugged then the burner would soot up/plug up the furnace with soot/fire hazard. Thats why gas furnaces have pressure switches. Wouldn't want to have to deal with the ins. co and fire inspector later. I have dealt with bad scenes like that a couple of times. NO fun.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

Apparently something like this is probably my best best... http://cgi.ebay.com/BECKETT-31231U-...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116 Then I just need to get a vent of sorts for the side of the house like what you posted in your original link, and i should be even more efficient... I did kind of like the sound box though... Maybe i'll fab something out of sheet metal with an air duct on it as well... Nothing with a PERFECT seal... But something nice none the less... I can only imagine now that i think about it, how inefficient that room must be... Especially when I have my clothes dryer going as well...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats the guide for inside the burner, not for bringing in fresh air.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

ahhh... good thing you told me...  Think my local plumbing supply will have the sound cover?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Doubt it.

Probably have to order it.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, they hadn't even heard of the beckett Cover... They said they have a cover setup made by Fields Control.. Any insight on this? Should I research it?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Where ever you got the boiler from(supply house). They can order the cover from Beckett.


----------



## nperkins (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah... I'm gonna head down there on Thursday and see what they can do for me. I like the clean appearance of the beckett sound cover. My friend who is a plumber said there is a kit that you remove the oil pump, put in a longer driveshaft, and it surrounds the intake, but i would prefer to not disassemble my brand new burner.


----------



## punisher (Sep 15, 2014)

*2004 weil mclain wtgo3 with air kit*

i too have furnace in room with washer and dryer with one window, tech put in air kit and is fantastic and keeps all chemicals and lint from dryer out of furnace. I highly recommend it as a good investment. Just had annual cleaning, tech said furnace is good as day it was put it.


----------

